# bark damage



## freebe (Nov 21, 2010)

I was moving an Autumn Blaze Maple to a job site and the bark got damaged.
Has any one successfully repaired bark on a tree?

Thanks Kelly


----------



## DangerTree (Nov 21, 2010)

No


----------



## PinnaclePete (Nov 23, 2010)

DangerTree said:


> No



You can't repair the damaged bark, but you can make clean edges by tracing the loose bark with a utility knife. This will aid callus growth, but it's still a maple, weak compartmentalizer. Damage and decay will always be there. Do not treat the wound with anything.

Some pics of damage and tree size may help further.


----------

